# question on union transfer



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

so I got my state license and went through an apprenticeship and all that: would a local accept all that or would I be staring at the bottom of the rung?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> so I got my state license and went through an apprenticeship and all that: would a local accept all that or would I be staring at the bottom of the rung?


 
Forgive me if I'm crazy but don't you work for yourself? Are you closing up shop?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Forgive me if I'm crazy but don't you work for yourself? Are you closing up shop?


oh no, just curious.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> oh no, just curious.


 

I'm glad. I couldn't imagine having to take orders from anyone again. I would not last 2 days I'm sure.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

go to Local 613s web page and e-mail them. You never know.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I'm glad. I couldn't imagine having to take orders from anyone again. I would not last 2 days I'm sure.


dude I hear you!
It'd have to be just the perfect situation, although if forced because of the onset of poverty, that would of course change things, like I'd be all smiley faced and saying," You want fries with that?"


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> dude I hear you!
> It'd have to be just the perfect situation, although if forced because of the onset of poverty, that would of course change things, like I'd be all smiley faced and saying," You want fries with that?"


 

Even though some say I am a union basher (I said in that thread that if unions were in my area and thats where the jobs were I would probably have to sign up and that I WAS IN A UNION at bendix.) I would do what ever I had to do to make the best life for myself. But I could never be happy taking orders again.(away from home that is):laughing:.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> so I got my state license and went through an apprenticeship and all that: would a local accept all that or would I be staring at the bottom of the rung?


They would accept that. At least here they would classify you a journeyman and once you proved yourself one of the contractors would probably make you a foreman of general foreman.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> so I got my state license and went through an apprenticeship and all that: would a local accept all that or would I be staring at the bottom of the rung?


 If you want a true answer I would say call the hall.Every local has a different procedure on this issue.Last year in July I signed the book in 613 while on vacation and they seemed friendly enough to help you with all your questions.Good luck to you in which ever direction you go.I have heard that Atlanta will heat up again in the housing market.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

In this area it is similar to what William said. Once you demonstrate you have the hours, you take a test, and that is all. For guys with less experience or that can't pass the test there are other options.


----------

